# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Good Hotels in Hyderabad

## mano133

Hyderabad is the capital city of Andhra Pradesh and is one of Indias early IT hubs. A remarkable mixture of old traditions and new mentality, Hyderabad is one of the important cultural cities of India. Read on to find out more about the city and also some good hotels in Hyderabad.

----------


## davidsmith36

Hyderabad is the capital city of Andhra Pradesh and Hyderabad is one of the important cultural cities of India.
1.Best western Ashoka
2.Hotel Central Park
3.treebo kabeera Palace
4.Royaltone Hotel

----------

